

Scale Image: jQuery plugin to scale images to fit or fill any target container - gestixi
https://github.com/GestiXi/image-scale

======
gestixi
CSS background-size is quite limited compared to this plugin. You can check
you the Sproutcore Automatic Image Scaling demo to see all of the scale
options in action:
[http://showcase.sproutcore.com/#demos/Automatic%20Image%20Sc...](http://showcase.sproutcore.com/#demos/Automatic%20Image%20Scaling)

Furthermore, there is some cases where you want, or simply have to, use and
IMG tag. In this case, CSS background can't help you.

------
pedalpete
Does the CSS background-size property not answer most of these use cases?

